# short striding? Calling all lameness gurus!



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

More details please.

How long have you had her?
How old is she?
What was she used for and what are you using her for?

I'm not a lameness expert by any means, but I don't see any lameness. She's a shorter-strided horse, so that looks to be just how she moves. She doesn't float. There might have been barely a head bob on one of two occasions, but certainly not a glaring lamenss at all.

Unless someone else can see something ......


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Doesn't look lame to me, just is acting a bit lazy.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Don't see any lameness she just looks lazy. She just has a natural short stride.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

have to say, I don't see lameness either. maybe you felt it more undersaddle. Her front stride is not big, and maybe she is a bit sore in her shoulders. But, she is has very short legs, a long body, built downhill and is going to move with this kind of short stride naturally. could you post a video of her under saddle?

Does her saddle fit ok?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

She doesn't look lame, but it looks like she may be landing toe first which can indicate heel pain. Any way you can take pictures of her feet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't see any lameness either..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

beau159 said:


> More details please.
> 
> How long have you had her?
> How old is she?
> ...


 
Thanks this is a big relief, I have had her for 3 weeks and have put her under training 5 days a week I believe she may have gotten a stone bruise and is sore. We have done a lot of slow walk trot things Im going to give her a few days off and hope she gets better she just seems to be favoring her FL


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

xlionesss said:


> Doesn't look lame to me, just is acting a bit lazy.


 she is moving slower than usual but she also doesn't know the girl in hand so is less responsive than she is with me.


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> have to say, I don't see lameness either. maybe you felt it more undersaddle. Her front stride is not big, and maybe she is a bit sore in her shoulders. But, she is has very short legs, a long body, built downhill and is going to move with this kind of short stride naturally. could you post a video of her under saddle?
> 
> Does her saddle fit ok?


yes the saddle I have fits her great, I did work with her for a few days in a saddle that was my friends because I was considering purchasing it but it left a dry spot on her right shoulder.


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

Kayella said:


> She doesn't look lame, but it looks like she may be landing toe first which can indicate heel pain. Any way you can take pictures of her feet?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I certainly can it may take me a day to get all but I have one of her front right because its looking to have some issues. she began to founder last year so there is left over issues.


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

SO, short striding can be a natural movement?????


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What do you mean by "shortstriding"? I have always thought it meant that one leg was not reaching as far forward as the other one , of it's pair. like one back leg doesn't reach as far forawrd as the other back leg. 

I am not seeing that , but I am not lameness guru.


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> What do you mean by "shortstriding"? I have always thought it meant that one leg was not reaching as far forward as the other one , of it's pair. like one back leg doesn't reach as far forawrd as the other back leg.
> 
> I am not seeing that , but I am not lameness guru.


So what I have learned is in the natural 2 beat trot the hind hoof should hit where the front hoof was like in this video:
horse troting youtube - Bing Videos

now see where my horse meets?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

That is a recent picture? She has got some major deep sulcus thrush going on. It would definitely explain her heel pain. Are you treating her for thrush right now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

your horse has a very long back , compared to her legs. Look at how nicely parallel the trot pairs are , though. very even.


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

Kayella said:


> That is a recent picture? She has got some major deep sulcus thrush going on. It would definitely explain her heel pain. Are you treating her for thrush right now?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am not but will be picking some up today... I have not had my farrier out to trim her since he did her with the previous owner 4 weeks ago...


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

I was hoping its not something serious.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Not every single horse is going to "reach" completely into their front foot's prints. Just like some horses will "over reach" and go past the front foot's prints. 

Every horse moves differently, because every horse's body is different. 

Exactly as tinyliny mentioned, really LOOK at your horse. Her legs look rather short for her body, right? So she is not going to have a flowing huge stride; she's just not made for it. 

My quarter horse Red is the same way. He just simply moves with a shorter stride than other horse's his size. It's how he moves. It's how he is put together.

Your horse is NOT built like this. So she is NOT going to move like this.


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

beau159 said:


> Not every single horse is going to "reach" completely into their front foot's prints. Just like some horses will "over reach" and go past the front foot's prints.
> 
> Every horse moves differently, because every horse's body is different.
> 
> ...


 
FEW!!!*
*wipes sweat away... *

so its ok?? she doesn't look lame!?


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

No, but definitely treat the thrush as soon as possible. I would clean her hooves out thoroughly twice a day and treat with the remedy. Once it has cleared up, do it once a week as a preventative.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm seeing what a lot of others see - a slightly long backed horse on shorter than average legs that's being lazy.
We'd get a better idea if you could have her trotted up straight towards and past you on level hard ground with a good view of her feet at some point to see if she is moving heel to toe. If she still has some founder issues she will try to flip her toe to avoid taking too much pressure on it, if she has heel problems she'll try to land toe first and if she has problems with both she'll land flat-footed


----------

